# atv dual batteries for plowing



## traildogg (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, has anyone installed a dual battery set up on their atv during plowing, I know last winter while plowing I was running the hand warmers amber light and winch plow system all at the same time,the bike would stall out, too much load on the battery, any solutions to this problem, I heard warn is suppose to be coming out with something


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

go to warn. com. they have one in their powersports section. i put a
260cca battery in my rubicon and always have a battery tender on
it when not in use to keep a full charge.i have hand warmers, heated
grips, winch, and a power pivot and havent had a problem.


----------



## Ajhenderson13 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks will have to check that out!


----------

